# Tivo resolution problem



## Marcos12W (10 mo ago)

Hi,does any one have a problem when you put your tivo on 4k60hz and screen keeps turning on and off


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

yes. mine also graphically glitches. gave in and reached out to support after trying everything I could on my end.


----------

